# What are some movies/tv show dealing with SHTF ?



## Modern Pioneer (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi,
Was looking for movies, or tv shows dealing with SHTF. I been watching Jericho the series from cbs. I didnt see it when it originally aired., but i am enjoying it. What other shows are out there? Ive proably seen some i just cant remember what they were  About all i can think of is The Happening,Red Dawn, Deep Impact,Armegedon, the Left Behind series...i draw a blank. I watch alot of stuff online(dont have cable) So i need some ideas.

Thanks

Heres where i watch most of the streaming videos, you dont have to sign up or anything. Just click and watch.http://tvshack.net They have loads of stuff, lots of documentaries, tv shows, they even have some decent bootlegs you can watch. Thats how i seen The Happening 

Keep your powder dry


----------



## Show-Me-Stater (Dec 16, 2005)

Children Of Men, V For Vendetta, I Am Legend, The Day After Tomorrow, The Postman


----------



## gideonprime (Oct 17, 2007)

OMEGA MAN, Mad Max all of them, Jericho, Jeremiah, Lost 1st few episodes for SHTF for sure,


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

"Frontier House" is child friendly....more of a back to the land scenario.


----------



## fretti (Jun 30, 2007)

The Day After 1983
Dante's Peak 1997
Volcano 1997


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

There was a movie on tv a few years back, a remake of Swiss Family Robinson, set in present day time frame, had Jane Seymore in it. This post made me think of it. Don't know if it is available or not.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Omega man Rules...one of the holy trinity of Charlton Heston SHTF sci-fi movies. 

The other two: Soylent Green (that one'll scare the bejesus outta ya) and Planet of the Apes.

I have soylent green and I think it is on netflix.


----------



## gideonprime (Oct 17, 2007)

MMMmmm. Soylent Green.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Stephen King's "The Stand"


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

ChristyACB said:


> Omega man Rules...one of the holy trinity of Charlton Heston SHTF sci-fi movies.
> 
> The other two: Soylent Green (that one'll scare the bejesus outta ya) and Planet of the Apes.
> 
> I have soylent green and I think it is on netflix.


I have soylent green in my preps, somewhere, I think...

Heston Rules... I still get the willies about those D*** Dirty Apes!!!

King's The Stand was brilliant... at least the first part. After reading the book, I was fearful of people sneezing....:flame:

I have quite a collection of Post Apocalyptic movies... pretty much all of them that are available. The Postman scenario has a perfect fit... The Mad Max later two movies are gems... There are hundreds of B movies that deal with SHTF scenarios... they lack the general public appeal and you have to really hunt for them on Netflix...


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

Night of the Comet 
Waterworld 
The Stand 
The Postman 
Steel dawn 
Red Dawn 
Reign of Fire 
Six String Samurai 
Logan's Run 
Escape from New York 
The Road Warrior 
Deathrace 2000 
Mad Max 
The Stand 
City Limits 
Twelve Monkeys 
Virus 
Dawn of the Dead 
Day of the Dead 
Night of the Zombies Zombie (a.k.a. Zombie 2) 
Demons 
Warriors of the Wasteland 
Warlords of the 21st Century 
2020 Texas Gladiators 
After the Fall of New York 
End Game 
Escape from the Bronx 
Deluge 
Wheels of Fire 
1990: Bronx Warriors 
Warrior of the Lost World 
Blood of Heroes 
Equalizer 2000 
Land of Doom 
Wired to Kill 
Vineland 
World Gone Wild 
Cyborg 
Tank Girl 
Dune Warrior 
Red Planet (series) 
Until the End of the World 
Ultimate Warrior 
Robot Wars 
Element of Crime 
Beneath the Planet of the Apes 
Planet of the Apes 
Panic in the Year Zero 
Beyond the Time Barrier 
The Day the World Ended 
Soylent Green 
Invasion of the Body Snatchers 
When Worlds Collide 
A Crack in the World 
Glen and Randa 
Five 
Hardware 
The Day After 
Threads 
The War Game 
The World, the Flesh and the Devil 
Judge Dredd 
No Escape 
Radioactive Dreams 
Hell Comes to Frogtown 
Testament 
Survival Zone 
The Quiet Earth 
Mad Max - Beyond Thunderdome 
Time Machine 
Future kill 
The Omega Man 
Terminator 1,2,3


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I did not see the 1950's B&W movie - "Last Man On Earth" starring Vincent Price listed above. It is based on "I Am Legend" book series of films - "The Omega Man" and "I am Legend" followed later.










There are lots of end of TEOTWAWKI films and TV shows out there. Many of the old B&W and new Color series of the Twilight Zone shows have episodes in that theme. As I recall, some of the B&W "The Outer Limits (do not attempt to adjust your televison set)" episodes deal with that issue also.

Remember, that Tuesday is Soylent Green day!!!!


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

Awesome list Shinsan!

(I've seen or own every one....)

You guys have missed "A Boy and his Dog"! A great one!

Deep Impact (good Science)

Armageddon (bad science)

Independence Day

Fight Club

Dr Strangelove

----ation alley (good one!)

War of the Worlds

More more!!!


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes, Fight club! That would sort of fall into that category..what with the whackadoodle MPD blowing up all the banks. LOL.

Awesome List. There are some on there that I actually haven't seen. Logan's Run is in my collection and I do like it too, but I'll live with the cats before I got into a dome and hear "Last Day, Capricorn 16".

And let's not forget the Immortal Classic book and follow on less immortal film: Brave New World. Aldous Huxley rules!


----------



## Lawbag (May 10, 2005)

Space Cowboy said:


> ----ation alley (good one!)


That is the movie that gave me a deep and abiding fear of cockroaches. 

Threads, Testament, and The Day After are all classics from the '80s dealing with nuclear war. The original version of On the Beach is awesome, but extremely depressing.


----------



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

How about "Hard Rain" with Christian Slater and Minnie driver? The town floods, and every needs a boat to survive.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Shinsan, that's an impressive list!

The two that stick in my mind are Red Dawn and The Postman. I've seen them both at least 8 times. Hope Patrick Swayze pulls through...


----------



## mousecat33 (Jan 9, 2004)

WOLVERINES!!!!!!!!

I Am Legend comes to mind. What did those rabid humans eat anyways?


mc and co


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

radiofish said:


> I did not see the 1950's B&W movie - "Last Man On Earth" starring Vincent Price listed above.


I downloaded that one from archive.org, you can find it here:

http://www.archive.org/details/the-last-man-on-earth

And this one isn't what you would call a CHTF movie, but it's a fun one:

_While cruising the South Seas with friends aboard a sailing yacht, it is wagered that Steve can not survive on a desert isle without the accouterments of civilization. After accepting the wager, Steve and his dog swim ashore and begin to recreate their Park Avenue world_

http://www.archive.org/details/mr_robinson_crusoe


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

Here's my collection. Most of them have already been mentioned.

28 Days Later(2002)
Andromeda Strain(1971)
Blast From the Past(1999)
Amerika(1987)
Atomic War Bride(1960)
By Dawn's Early Light(1990)
Control(1987)
Day of the Triffids(1963)
Deadly Harvest(1977)
Deep Impact(1998)
Def-Con 4(1984)
Dr. Strangelove(1964)
Fail Safe(1964)
Five(1951)
I Am Legend(2007)
Invasion USA(1952)
Last Night(2006)
Massive Retaliation(1984)
Miracle Mile(1989)
Night of the Comet(1984)
No Blade of Grass(1970)
One Night Stand(1984)
On the Beach(1959)
On the Beach(2000)
Packin' It In(1983)
Panic In Year Zero(1962)
Quarantine(1999)
Quintet(1979)
Radioactive Dreams(1986)
Ravagers(1979)
Red Dawn(1984)
Right at Your Door(2007)
Special Bulletin(1983)
Testament(1983)
The Day After(1983)
The Day After Tomorrow(2004)
The Enemy Within(1994)
The Fire Next Time(1993)
The Last Man on Earth(1964)
The Omega Diary(1999)
The Omega Man(1971)
The Postman(1997)
The Quiet Earth(1985)
The Stand(1994)
The Survivors(1983)
The Trigger Effect(1996)
The World, The Flesh and The Devil(1959)
This is Not A Test(1962)
Virus(1980)
War of the Worlds(1953)
War of the Worlds(2005)
Waterborne(2005)
When the Wind Blows(1986)
When Worlds Collide(1951)
Wizards(1977)


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

I have only seen maybe 5 of the movies listed in this thread, never even heard of most of them. I need to catch up with everybody


----------



## Modern Pioneer (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the great suggestions. After i wrote that thread i started to think, and i have seen most of the ones you all listed, i even own a few on dvd. I just recently sold my VHS collection of 914 movies Tired of all those tapes and the room they take The Happening is pretty good 1 i watched it again last night. Another old one from the 80s is Defcon4.. its about astronauts that were in space during a nuclear war and then return to earth. I really like the Postman, I am legend was great.
FourDeuce the movie Wizards is great! I havent seen that since i was like 14 Im going to watch it today i think. Ive complied a nice list from all of you, thanks. I have been able to find most of them on the net for free to watch , so thats always good. 
Anymore? love to hear. 
As for the b&w im not to fond of that genre, or time period of movies. A little before my time 

Keep your powder dry


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

I hear they are making a movie out of Cormac McCarthy's book "The Road", which won a Pulitzer. The book is INCREDIBLE - moving and terrifying and ultimately just a tiny bit hopeful. Apparently Viggo Mortenson of Lord of the Rings fame will star as "the man".

I CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

I've been waiting years for them to make Lucifer's Hammer into a movie, but I'm afraid if they did they'd mess it up.:stars:


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Saw a neat show on TVOntario tonight, didn't see the credits but I assume it's BBC. Called "Evacuation", reality show recreating the evacuation of kids from London in WWII. Taking 12 city kids, looked to be 12ish, to a 1940s farm (although there was some modern stuff there too).

They were going pretty easy on them in the first episode but they weren't handling it too well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

FourDeuce said:


> I've been waiting years for them to make Lucifer's Hammer into a movie, but I'm afraid if they did they'd mess it up.:stars:


 I have long since come to the conclusion that I'd prefer Hollywood to stay well away from any book I really liked. Without exception they will screw it up.

.....Alan.


----------



## fin29 (Jun 4, 2003)

24...the crack cocaine of television...


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi! my favorite is The Postman, based on a nice big book by David Brin(I think). The book is better than the movie, has more(of course). I like it(and Red Dawn too) because it seems the most "plausible"--it's not hordes of zombies, but there is the evil that flowers in the heart of man (Lord of the FLies syndrome). It's like things go back to the fortified villages and marauding war lords/fiefdoms, etc which is historical. Lots of jerryrigging too.

I love how the prisoncamp guys INSIST on watching the SOund of Music movie for their movie choice--that says a lot right there. I like how the theme of bringing back a simple idea of the network of the postal service restores people's connections and hope, and renews the yearning to overcome evil and make a new society, instead of giving up to the mutant zombies. I also love recognizing all the locations, filmed in Oregon and Washington. Heh, gives me lots of ideas.

Tom Petty is hot too  Anyways, I really like the Postman movie/book because it's not so far out there, it makes you think REALISTICALLY about what that life would be like. AND that evil men need to be put down.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Wow, I've never heard of most of those movies. I'm addicted to Westerns & Comedies so I miss most of the doom & gloom shows.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm not quite halfway through *Battlefield Earth* right now. I can't hardly put it down. Good book!


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

I have always been fearful that Margaret Atwoods' A Handmaid's Tale is going to materialize. 

Great list of movies, thanks!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

WIHH and I watched Red Dawn last night (thanks NetFlix). It's the second veiwing for both us....we both saw it when it first came out. At our age, we saw ourselves more as the Ben Johnson character and his wife (the slef-sufficient homesteady couple in the log cabin with all the canned food in the background). I'm not sure why they didn't end up in the concentration camp along with the other adults.

For some reason, the movie does seem like a premonition of sorts. But more likely it will be Obama's new civilian draft corp coming to collect our firearms and ammo. Do you remember the scene in the movie where the invading general had his minions go to sporting goods shop to confiscate all the Federal Form 4473s?

(I kept waiting for Patrick Swayze and Jennifer Grey to go into a Dirty Dancing skit, but it never happened.)


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

Castaway with Tom Hanks isn't really TEOTEAWKI but it's a survival type movie.


----------



## idontno (Sep 19, 2002)

Here is a good place to find all of the movies... http://www.ovguide.com/movies-tv.html .... idontno


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Okay, I have a question for all you movie buffs - I saw a movie back in the 70's or 80's that I would love to see again, but I can't remember the name. The premise was that a dad and his kids (I think a boy and girl) were in a cave exploring. When they came out, something had caused most of the people to die and turn to a powder, while all the buildings, cars, etc were all intact. There were a few people here and there that were immune (?) to whatever the epidemic had been, and the dead bodies that turned to powder and blew away were not disease vectors. The dad and kids were searching for his wife/their mom...I think they eventually found her, but I don't really remember. Can anyone tell me what this movie is, how accurate my memory is, and if it's available?


----------



## pixieduster (Dec 5, 2006)

It is currently "Armageddon Week" on History channel. There have been several interesting shows so far.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Okay, I have a question for all you movie buffs - I saw a movie back in the 70's or 80's that I would love to see again, but I can't remember the name. The premise was that a dad and his kids (I think a boy and girl) were in a cave exploring. When they came out, something had caused most of the people to die and turn to a powder, while all the buildings, cars, etc were all intact. There were a few people here and there that were immune (?) to whatever the epidemic had been, and the dead bodies that turned to powder and blew away were not disease vectors. The dad and kids were searching for his wife/their mom...I think they eventually found her, but I don't really remember. Can anyone tell me what this movie is, how accurate my memory is, and if it's available?


manygoatsmore - from 1974 the made for TV movie is: 

http://www.empty-world.com/film_where_have_all_the_people_gone.html

I am on dial up, but here is the movie on youtube if you have a high speed internet connection..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VaZN3caUsc[/ame] 

Part 1 - of I don't know how many parts it is in....


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

FourDeuce said:


> I've been waiting years for them to make Lucifer's Hammer into a movie, but I'm afraid if they did they'd mess it up.:stars:


They did, Deep Impact was (very very loosly) based on it.


----------



## BP-35 (Mar 7, 2008)

A.T. Hagan said:


> I have long since come to the conclusion that I'd prefer Hollywood to stay well away from any book I really liked. Without exception they will screw it up.
> 
> .....Alan.


Well, I guess we shouldn't be looking for the film version of "We Interupt This Program" anytime soon.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Gee - no one's mentioned _Shawn of the Dead_.


----------



## -TWO- (Mar 25, 2008)

wyld thang said:


> Hi! my favorite is The Postman, based on a nice big book by David Brin(I think). The book is better than the movie, has more(of course). I like it(and Red Dawn too) because it seems the most "plausible"--it's not hordes of zombies, but there is the evil that flowers in the heart of man (Lord of the FLies syndrome). It's like things go back to the fortified villages and marauding war lords/fiefdoms, etc which is historical. Lots of jerryrigging too.
> 
> I love how the prisoncamp guys INSIST on watching the SOund of Music movie for their movie choice--that says a lot right there. I like how the theme of bringing back a simple idea of the network of the postal service restores people's connections and hope, and renews the yearning to overcome evil and make a new society, instead of giving up to the mutant zombies. I also love recognizing all the locations, filmed in Oregon and Washington. Heh, gives me lots of ideas.
> 
> Tom Petty is hot too  Anyways, I really like the Postman movie/book because it's not so far out there, it makes you think REALISTICALLY about what that life would be like. AND that evil men need to be put down.



Much of The Postman was filmed in my home town. They used a lot of locals that I know for extras (one of my high school english teachers even had a couple of lines). Even so. I thought the movie was a little lame, compared to the book. Brin is a great author.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

The movie "Outbreak" with Dustin Hoffman concerning the deadly Ebola virus was filmed near where I live down in Ferndale, California. I was gonna be an extra in the movie - they were looking for military veterans, but I had to work during filming. Many of my friends and others from the Veteran's Hall are in the movie dressed in cammies..

In doing my research for "Where Have All The People Gone" jogged a memory. Another 1970's made for TV movie on a survival theme was "Killdozer"... Where a construction crew on an island is knocked off by an unoperated bulldozer on a killing spree. That was long before the movie "Maximun Overdrive" (1986) with Emilio Esteves, where machinery and electronics are killing humans when Earth enters into the trail of a comet.

I like the old guy in the movie "The Postman", where when he is asked why he is there - He replies, "because I know things.." That and in one scene he is trying to use a ham radio, while having a 'special' smoke while the Postman is in the room..


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

radiofish said:


> manygoatsmore - from 1974 the made for TV movie is:
> 
> http://www.empty-world.com/film_where_have_all_the_people_gone.html
> 
> ...


*Thank you!!!* I always thought that it would be kind of neat to have very few people, but pretty much all the resources available that you would ever need...weird, I know. 

Now to go see if wireless internet is fast enough to download the movie.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

A very hokey British movie was "No blade of Grass". About a virus killing all the plants.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

If you want some real entertainment, go check out the IMDB discussion boards on some of these movies and shows.
The ones on Red Dawn, The Stand and Jericho are interesting. You'll see people who are terrified of anything to do with the word "survivalist", but many of them seem to at least understand some parts of the concept, and they ask many of the same questions you see on survival message forums. 
I guess it just takes them longer to come around to wondering about the same things other people have been thinking about for decades.:icecream:
On the Jericho board, for example, somebody asked why the people of Jericho were so concerned about the salt mine.


----------



## -TWO- (Mar 25, 2008)

One of the most graphic, true story shtf movies ever made. "Schindler's List". Watching it always instills me with compassion for the Jewish people & fills me with a strong, fierce conviction to never, never give up my guns. Because that evil still lurks in the world, just waiting for a chance to rear its ugly head.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Well, it took me a while, but I watched all 8 parts of "Where Have All The People Gone?". Wireless internet cards are no substitution for hi-speed, let me tell you (although they are a vast improvement over dial-up). I'd recommend the movie, even though some parts are a little hokey or contrived.

Schindler's List is one movie I have never been able to watch - it just fills me with horror at what one group of people (Nazis) did to another (Jews). I do agree, that evil is still out there, recruiting and watching for its opportunity...


----------



## Sparrow (Sep 23, 2003)

I just received "Panic in the Year Zero" and watched it last night, great, great movie, in my opinion it's the most true to life depiction of what it will be like. I highly recommend it for everyone.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Watched "Doomsday" last night (the one with Bob Hoskins and Rhona Mitra, think there's probably more than one).
Kind of a scattergun approach I guess (Mad Max crossed with futuristic disease outbreak crossed with knights and castles with punk rock "zombies" that just happen to be alive).

Not much for anyone particularly attached to plots/writing/character development/originality but that leaves all the room in the world for my movie tastes so it was a fun one for me.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Sparrow,

You are so right! I watched "Panic in the Year Zero" a couple of weeks ago and LOVED it.
For all those on Netflix, it is on instant streaming menu at netflix so you can get immediate satisfaction 

It is definitely one I've decided goes on the "Keeper" list of movies to own.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Hehe, I love seeing Blood of Heroes on the list. Rutger Hauer is in an awful lot of the unusual movies on our shelves.

Kayleigh


----------



## raybait1 (Sep 30, 2006)

http://www.robertmccammon.com/novels/swan_song.html

Swan Song was a very good read, sry if its been mentioned.



Edit: Oops, sorry its not exactly a movie/tv show


----------



## Slugmar (May 26, 2008)

sony is making a movie called 2012 comming out in nov


----------

